# Is it best to use one company for purchasing tees, relabeling and screenprinting?



## jay_22 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hey guys! I am steadily working hard and researching for my new clothing line. I am at the stage now where I am looking for quality screenprinters, tees and labels. In your experience, is it best to purchase the shirts, have them relabeled and screen printed by the same company? I know this would be cheaper but is thier a company that will do all of this and produces top knotch quality? If you have any advice, please share, thanks! also, is American Apparel the way to go for shirts?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

It would be ideal to have everything done through one company, less people to deal with. The cost should be cheaper in the end and you would be saving on transportation costs from not having to ship goods from printer to a labeling service to a packaging service (i would think most labeling places do packaging).


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Service request part of the post moved to the Referrals Area here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/t110084.html


----------

